# Where is the toilet vent?!?!?



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

It's usually in the wall right behind the toilet. I don't think it can be any farther than 4' away from the toilet flange.


----------



## domgbrown (Jan 11, 2008)

*Drilled above toilet*

It's not though, I drilled a 2" hole above the toilet to see, and there isn't anything behind the toilet.


----------



## ranman469 (Dec 25, 2007)

it is probly wet vented. where a line picks up the toilet then tub/shower then turns up for the lav and continues as the vent.


----------



## domgbrown (Jan 11, 2008)

ranman469 said:


> it is probly wet vented. where a line picks up the toilet then tub/shower then turns up for the lav and continues as the vent.


That's what I figured, but the drain for the toilet goes through the floor and does not connect to any vertical pipe underneath. It goes horizontal for a while, and then goes into the ground. It is also a lot thicker than all of the other pipes underneath and the other pipes connect into it while it is going horizontal, which leads me to believe that it is the main pipe that connects to the sewer. If this pipe connects directly to the toilet and does not connect to a vertical pipe, how can the toilet have a vent?


----------

